# PR Spouse and Death of PR Holder



## tinaye05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello all,

I need your help. My friend applied for PR (spouse) through the husband on July 10, 2014. Sadly the husband passed away July 12, 2014.

We just want to know will the permanent residence come out or it will be cancelled. Called the home affairs call center and they said, the PR wont be approved because the husband passed away. Can anyone please confirm if it is true.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

waters364 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need your help. My friend applied for PR (spouse) through the husband on July 10, 2014. Sadly the husband passed away July 12, 2014.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but unfortunately since there is no spouse any longer, there will be no PR.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

This is what the law says. 



> 26(b) refers to a spouse of a SA citizen/permanent resident provided that:
> 
> a good faith relationship exist
> a permanent residence permit shall lapse if, within 3 years after the date of application, the relationship no longer exists, except in the case of death.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You dont give up. This person doesnt have PR already so that doesnt apply because their is no PR to keep.


----------

